# 1st mac



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 11, 2006)

so this was kinda inspired by the 1st makeover topic butttt what was your first ever mac purchase (ahh the days lol)
a can vaguely remember buyin vext and gorgeous gold


----------



## libra14 (Jan 11, 2006)

dervish liner and clear lipglass


----------



## princess (Jan 11, 2006)

Lychee Luxe lipglass, 6 years ago, and that started my obsession with lipglasses!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 11, 2006)

24 Pigment samples from eBay.




Damn ebay!!!


----------



## shellybells82 (Jan 11, 2006)

Folio lipstick when I was like 13...  And it smelt like vanilla... LOL


----------



## samtaro (Jan 11, 2006)

Lucky Green e/s and Leisuretime e/s


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 11, 2006)

Aquadisiac eyeshadow, just a few short months ago.


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Jan 11, 2006)

Mine was a printout eyeshadow palette, flame laquer, and vanilla pigment. Those three little items got me hooked!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 11, 2006)

viva glam v lipglass and whirl lipliner


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Sheer Plum Lipstick and Mulch eyeshadow...funnily enough i hate them both and always have except for when i wore them under the MAC lighting when testing! I've never worn either of them properly, though i can wear Sheer Plum under a pinky lipgloss/lipstick but that defeats the purpose of even having the lipstick as i can achieve the colour with just lipglass.


----------



## moonrevel (Jan 11, 2006)

Swish and Creme de Violet eyeshadows, Pink Freeze lipstick and Clear Lipglass in 2000 when the MAC counter first opened in my city.


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 11, 2006)

excluding foundations (cause i wore theirs long before anything else), i think it was shell, viva glam v, mulch and honesty.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 11, 2006)

aquadisiac from the collection


----------



## Ambi (Jan 11, 2006)

Trax and Cranberry eye shadows.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 11, 2006)

a lipstick that i cant even remember the name (i believe it was back in the 90's, so im sure its something that is discontinued). i never really liked the color, but it looked nice in the tube and what really made me buy it was it the bullet shaped tube it comes in (thought it was something original)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 11, 2006)

*Try to remember*

..
..
..
..

Eeeeeee.... 

I think it was:

Haute Chocolate LipGlass Tasti, 
Love-In Lacquer,
NC25 Studio Fix, 
NW20 Studio Finish Concealer,
and Golden Bronzing Powder.

I really didn't liked 3 of thoses products... but I did another haul later, and now I'm a real addict.


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL I still remember:
Sprout (when it first came out w/ Huetopia), Pink Freeze, & Vanilla e/s.
Oh almost forgot: Isis l.s. Too bad it's been 86'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still love it.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 11, 2006)

i think it was rule, freshwater and gorgeous gold. i felt so accomplished and cool walking around the mall with the little mac bag.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 11, 2006)

mine was Hypnotic e/s and courting rose l/g


----------



## leppy (Jan 11, 2006)

Either Smoulder kohl or Folio lipstick.. shroom & symmetry & Studio fix soon after that. Symmetry was still a large e/s, and I actually bought Folio BECAUSE it made me look dead. Ah to be a 15 year old goth again.. *sigh*

Funny how when I had my best skin in my teens, I wore super thick foundation!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Pink Freeze e/s a forever staple in my collection
Whim e/s! I still use it and still love it!
and the white/clear Lustreglass... I think it's called Lustrewhite?

it was such a tiny buy, but oh the marvellous things it led to!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 11, 2006)

Ricepaper e/s....5 years ago.


----------



## chantelle (Jan 11, 2006)

Greensmoke!


----------



## mpicky (Jan 11, 2006)

Some pigment samples from Laundormatic.net


----------



## ette (Jan 11, 2006)

a tinted lip conditioner.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 11, 2006)

Aside from their foundation and mascara, I think my first actual purchase was the Tempt Me and Tease Me Quads.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 11, 2006)

The Diana Eyes1 Quad!


----------



## ivy_astray (Jan 11, 2006)

Patina eyeshadow and Viva Glam V lipstick not too many months ago (in August I think). I still love them both even though I've discovered many other beauties since. In fact,with Patina, I just recently hit pan.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 11, 2006)

Trax e/s, and my second purchase was Surreal and Hue...


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 11, 2006)

Del Rio lipstick that came in the old packaging.




i was afraid i'dd have problems using it for B2M because it was so old lol.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2006)

My first purchase was Oh Baby Lipglass and the Clear Lipglass.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 11, 2006)

Aaaw memories!! I can still remember the day. It was 5 years ago at the freestanding store in Valley Fair Mall, San Jose, CA. I got Steamy, Foxy Lady, Twisted Tulip mascara, and Margin blush. I still have that same Margin, but I have since replaced Steamy twice, and Foxy Lady once. I finally made myself B2M the empty mascara b/c it was literally bone dry. It was a sad day. Lol.


----------



## black mamba (Jan 11, 2006)

Spice lip liner, cordoury and carbon eyeshadow and underage and nymphette lipglass


----------



## warships (Jan 11, 2006)

mythology e/s, ricepaper e/s and the tailormade herringbone brush set :]
love!


----------



## user2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bitter e/s and I still have it!


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 11, 2006)

*haha* ...i remember that day. I was around 12 or 13...and one of my friends took me to the counter, i had seen the place before...but it intimidated me...it looked so kewl *lol* 

Anyways, i ended up getting Shroom & Cork e/s, Isis & Cork l/s. 
I dunno, that was when i was into browns and such. I couldnt believe that i had paid that much for 4 things, but i liked it. I still dont know what happened to those 4 things, because i cant find them. I think i ended up throwing them away because i didnt think i would ever go back there and i was outta the whole "brown" phase.

I remember going back years later to get clear l/g, spice l/l & oyster girl l/g.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 11, 2006)

clear lipglass...


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow...my first MAC purchase was at Henri Bendel's in NYC about 12 years ago (I'm dating myself!)...it was Fresco lipstick (same packaging as zoiksta's lipstick above), Rosewood lipliner (discontinued, but I still have a stump of it), and Aria eyeshadow...after that, I didn't buy anything else for about 5 years until I bought Oh Baby lipglass...and the rest is history!


----------



## angela (Jan 11, 2006)

Haux eyeshadow and Plum l/l


----------



## fabbyabby (Jan 11, 2006)

Pink freeze e/s and scene as a liner in 1997.  I remember going out one night and waking up the next morning and my friend was impressed that my makeup was still on, and my other friend said "that's because it's MAC."


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 11, 2006)

Heartthrob l/g


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 11, 2006)

Shale eyeshadow and Fluid lipstick. I think it was the spring of 99.

I still have the e/s but lost the lipstick. I recently bought Fluid again and then lost it. I guess it's not meant to be.


----------



## Ada (Jan 11, 2006)

Flammable paint, last February. I had bought this dress for Valentine's day/my boyfriend and I's anniversary-- it was pale pink with little dark red dots and I wanted to do reddish-pink eyes. The MA suggested Cranberry e/s, too-- but I remember being kind of appalled at how much everything cost, so i just bought the paint. A week later though, i went back and bought the Cranberry e/s, along with Satin Taupe and Girlie. And I went back the week after that... and the week after that... etc.


----------



## Bexx (Jan 11, 2006)

Frolic e/s, Vanilla e/s and yogurt e/s.
Twig l/s.
In 1990
OUCH~


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 11, 2006)

chai, oyster girl, prrr and impish lipglass


----------



## Peaches (Jan 12, 2006)

Refined Golden Bronzer. Not too long ago. My collection is still miniscule.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 12, 2006)

mine was chai l/g


----------



## Katt (Jan 12, 2006)

Spite and Purr Lipglass, X-Ploit nail polish and Loose powder back in 2000.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 
_Trax e/s, and my second purchase was Surreal and Hue..._

 

Oooo, I love trax!


----------



## Becki (Jan 12, 2006)

Lychee Luxe Lip Glass


----------



## Kat (Jan 12, 2006)

Juxt and parfait amour eyeshadows...and I think a couple of glitter liners as well!


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 12, 2006)

MAC Bronzer in Bronze and C-thru Lipglass or maybe it was Prrr...


----------



## feebee (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine was Surreal e/s and clear lipglass!


----------



## CaptainMac (Jan 12, 2006)

Studio Fix--my mom felt bad for me cause I kept getting wrong drugstore shades and probably was embarassed to have me running around with that pink line around my jaw/neckline--so she took me to Mac and treated me to Studio Fix.


----------



## MissVye (Jan 12, 2006)

Smoulder kohl, which is now my favourite eyeliner!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 12, 2006)

parrot eyeshadow.  ♥


----------



## theraindrops (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought Pink Freeze e/s back in 1998 in the Houston Galleria. It looked so beautiful in the pan, but is way to bright and frosty on my eyes.


----------



## michitk (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet lust e/s and then my collection snowballed after that!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jan 12, 2006)

Pink Venus and Vex.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 13, 2006)

I bought Prism blush and a aqua green eyeshadow (can't remember the name it got lost when I moved).  I bought it three years ago, I used the blush constantly up until a year ago -I also remember staring at all the eyeshadows wishing I could just buy them all-then I began to really buy mac a year ago when my hubby started driving truck and I started shopping online, lol.. my second mac haul (which is when It became an addiction) was the two diana quads subculture and enchantress -I may have also gotten soba and sumptuous olive - its kind of a big mac blur after that.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 13, 2006)

It was either Mango or Chili lipstick back in 1991, I can't remember which one I owned first.  It's hilarious 'cause I was cleaning lipsticks the other day and came across Chili (a colour I would not wear now!) and it brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jan 13, 2006)

was in the ceasar forum shops in vegas and went into the mac store for the very first time ever (never even went to the counters at the department stores) came out with electric eel and brule =)


----------



## Chelly (Jan 14, 2006)

swish i think in like 1999


----------



## karen (Jan 14, 2006)

cork e/s
I still buy it.


----------



## aliminx (Jan 14, 2006)

I have yet to buy anything MAC (save for a 15-pan Palette and a few pigment samples) but my first possession of MAC was a Nico lipglass.

I wasn't crazy at all about Nico, but since then I've scored a massive tacklebox of MAC.


----------



## Bettycakes (Jan 14, 2006)

Desire lipstick and Vanilla e/s in the old screw-top. I still have the Vanilla somewhere, it's perfectly fine. Sometime around mid-1990's? Next was XTC nail polish. Then nothing until around 2002, when it really snowballed. Or should I say Snowgirled... ha!


----------



## beckasings (Jan 14, 2006)

Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 14, 2006)

gleam shroom zoom lash mascara & uhh nyphette lipglass


----------



## sublime (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought samples of Coco and Deckchair pigments, and then the Viva Glam V lipstick a week later. Although those three alone can make my face look pretty, I found myself buying nearly $400 worth in the space of a month.

And that was about two months ago! 

My first e/s purchase from the counter was Sprout and Honey Lust, two notoriously difficult shades to work with. But I didn't know it at the time, thank goodness, because these look gorgeous together on me.

And a monster was born. Lingerie next pay day! (although yes I am coming late to this party)


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine was Blot Powder in Medium Dark =]


----------



## Eva (Jan 14, 2006)

Shimmermoss and Leisuretime e/s, and the sad thing is.... those are still the only 2 things I have from Mac


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 14, 2006)

Shale, and Greensmoke eyeshadows.  I remember it quite clearly although it was a few years ago.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 14, 2006)

Electric Eel e/s but it was bought for me.

I bought for myself all at the same time: Creme Cocktail tasti, Marine Ultra pigment, Dervish l/s & clear lipglass.


----------



## maclay (Jan 14, 2006)

My 1st MAC item was Crystal e/s through a MUA swap... My first haul was Venetian lustreglass (still my favourite, I'm wearing it right now), Aquadisiac & Coppering e/s, Sweet Sage f/l, 208 brush... I think that's it. Oh, and I got a sample of Coco that day, but it is long gone now


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 14, 2006)

I was 18 and got money for my birthday. I decided to do a big haul to get lots of colours for going out clubbing.

I picked up Digit, Bitter, Cyber lipstick and Nico lipglass. All of them lasted me for ages.


----------



## Glow (Jan 14, 2006)

blacktrack, juxt, swimming
and if im thinking straight oyster girl


----------



## djd (Jan 14, 2006)

Shock-o-latte l/g


----------



## tricky (Jan 14, 2006)

cranberry and de menthe. i guess that was like 5 years ago, not sure though.


----------



## bocagirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Amberlights e/s and Beaux l/g


----------



## courtxneyx (Jan 14, 2006)

Studio Tech in NW20


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 14, 2006)

Electric Eel e/s was the first MAC thing I ever bought!


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 14, 2006)

coco pigment on ebay for 20 bucks!

now i cant stop!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Jan 14, 2006)

Clear Lipglass.

I thought it was kitschmas pigment and some other stuff, but I totally forgot i bought one years ago.


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 14, 2006)

Shitaki lipstick and Electric Eel shadow when Cuisine came out


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 14, 2006)

Chestnut lip pencil and Clear lipglass.  it looked totally gross but I was in 7th grade and I thought I was better than everybody else because I had MAC and they had to sneak off to walmart and buy make up and put it on and wash it off at school.  haha woo those were the days.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 15, 2006)

my first mac product was an overcast shadestick. i think.

i felt like such an idiot after i bought it. i handed the mua a 20 and she gave me back like 2 change. i didn't really realize until i had left nordstrom's that i just paid 18 bucks for an eyeshadow basically haha. of course...i have no reservations about the money i spend on makeup anymore, but at the time it just seemed superfulous ahah. i'm glad i got it though, now. i still use it to this day. almost everyday [and it's almost out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]


----------



## lilxgem (Jan 15, 2006)

I still remember because it was only about 2 weeks ago =p. So I bought reflects blue pigment, 3D silver, 3D gold, brush 217, cheek matte powder blush, NW25 concealer, spice lip pencil, love nectar lipglass, propalette x15, eyeshadow pans in rice paper, honey lust, moon's reflection, parfait amour, rose, tilt; at least 10 clear plastic containers and 2 lids (getting sample from my bestest friend, whosheis). So that was my first purchase, but it does not include several items I received for Christmas which got me into this in the first place, and another haul I went out and bought just last week.


----------

